# affidabilità adattatori pata -> sata

## Onip

la settimana scorsa ho cambiato il pc fisso e adesso mi ritrovo con un disco pata da 320Gb che mi dispiace proprio buttare. La mia idea sarebbe quella di trasferirci gentoo ed utilizzare il disco del pc nuovo per windows 7 e partizione dati.

Ora la domanda: ho un adattatore pata->sata che ho utilizzato per copiare i dati dal vecchio al nuovo pc, avete esperienza sull'affidabilità continuativa di un aggeggio del genere? Cioè se io metto gentoo sul pata con l'adattatore rischio che mi si pianti ogni 3 per 2 oppure ci posso andare tranquillo?

grazie

----------

## .:deadhead:.

la nuova mobo non ha connettori ide ?

----------

## Onip

io non ne ho visti, credo proprio di no.

Se mi dici che è altamente improbabile (non sono per niente un hardwarista) ricontrollo. Comunque dall'alimentatore escono solamente fili con prese in stile sata, di questo sono sicuro al 100%

----------

## ago

Non ho esperienza, potresti cmq considerare l'idea, di prendere un box esterno e utilizzarlo come disco dati

----------

## djinnZ

Adattatori di alimentazione sata->AT non ne ho visti (anzi grazie per eventuali segnalazioni), quanto al cavo dati problemi particolari non dovrebbero essercene per un uso normale. Forse se provi a lanciare tre o quattro operazioni di trasferimento massivo si potrebbe impuntare.

----------

## Onip

in un negozio di elettronica qui a parma hanno gli adattatori anche per l'alimentazione.

appena ho tempo provo a montarlo, alla peggio lo uso come (ulteriore) partizione dati

----------

## djinnZ

dimenticavo (lo so che sono arteriosclerotico)... gli adattatori che ho io vanno ma sono molto lenti, circa il 20% in meno rispetto all'interfaccia pata nativa della MB. Vero che è stata una prova giusto per curiosità.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Onip wrote:*   

> io non ne ho visti, credo proprio di no.

  Soccia mi sento vecchio. tra un po' spariranno anche i connettori PS/2 allora.

Mah essendo attaccati tramite un adattatore che cmq non è trasparente, qualcosa di esterno non sarebbe strano se questi dischi non andassero a piena velocità, ma meglio che tenerli spenti ed inutilizzati e/o su box usb.

prova, se non nutri aspettative potrai solo esser sorpreso positivamente  :Wink: 

----------

